# Throwing them at you all at once



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just started posting here yesterday. I thought I would post some pictures and video of my projects. For the people that know me already, you have probably seen all this before with the exception of the falling ceiling prop which I only put up yesterday.
OK first link has several projects, Rippling floor, WereWolf, Pit, Vampire, thrashing corpse........http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=20

Here is a page with a mechanism to make a giant spider jump. It also has a video of my totally animated spider room from my haunt
Giant Spider Mechanism pictures by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Giant%20Spider%20Mechanism/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Giant%20Spider%20Mechanism/spiderroomvid

This page has the giant plant monster and I also added the falling ceiling, pictures and video of both
Plant Monster pictures by Brckee1 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e375/Brckee1/Plant%20Monster/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e375/Brckee1/Plant%20Monster/MOV03565

Here is a prop that doesn't move  a really large foam pillar
http://wny-haunters.markshauntedgarage.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=11

Finally a few pictures of a really disgusting toilet that sprays air and water, also some foam skulls I painted.
http://wny-haunters.markshauntedgarage.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=14

That about does it for now. I have one more small project from last season that I have not posted yet. Thanks for looking! I hope you can find the time to look at all this stuff.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You make me sick

Motivation, inspiration, and insane jellousy all wrapped up into one.

Very nice work


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow! The falling ceiling prop is awesome! I saw the clip of it your Dark Raven Manor 2006 promo but I did not think about the mechanism. It's very cool. What was the setup like in your haunt for that animated prop? What did the guests see?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Iam not doing metal fabrication yet, but the pilar was great.
Also liked the pond photos, very good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice work 
I liked the chandelier thats cool
your spider is awesome...very creepy
that werewolf is pretty cool too..he looks huge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a video of one of Jim's creations in motion.
http://www.thefrighteners.com/Werewolflite.wmv
Did you forget about this Jim? I think we posted this one back on the old MoM forum last year??


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here's a video of one of Jim's creations in motion.
> http://www.thefrighteners.com/Werewolflite.wmv
> Did you forget about this Jim? I think we posted this one back on the old MoM forum last year??


I saved a copy of that one when you guys posted it last year! It's one fantastic prop.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Absolutely terrific. The werewolf is my fav too. Any chance of giving up some secrets about it's construction?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thant's good luck. *wink*


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Dayum, that thing is sweeeeeeeet! I want one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats just awww nice props


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I caught that werewolf clip somewhere last year.... that thing absolutely blows me away (not to mention making me insanely jealous)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow.

Other than that, I have nothing more to say.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

That's some really nice stuff... Maybe someday I'll try some pneumatics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Never had the moola to do pneumatics...but that means I can appreciate others all the more.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

For the tips and Q&A on these props, please visit the thread of the same name under the General Prop Discussion forum.


----------

